# Expander plug install into all-carbon Tarmac fork



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I'm assembling my first all-carbon fork, on my 2009 S-Works Tarmac frame.

After measuring 10 times and cutting once, I attempted to insert the expander plug inside the carbon steerer tube.

The plug *doesn't* want to slide inside the steerer tube, with hand force -- it is exceedingly tight. *Advice or tips ?*

The current Spec'y plug design is a sharp metal mesh (like a cheese grater) rolled into a cylinder shape. It is separate piece and _not_ part of the top cap.

_Maybe_ I could tap in the plug using a block of wood -- even _that_ seems questionable -- but I fear I'd never get the plug out again.

Other info: 
-- lubed up the plug with Finish Line carbon assembly paste -- slippery yet "gritty" -- no help.
-- Cut the steerer a bit long, leaving 10mm spacers _above_ the stem and 30mm _below_ stem.
-- Almost certainly will want to cut fork again, which mandates capability to remove plug.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Are you sure the plug hasn't expanded a little? 

Most of these plugs are tighened against the steerer tube with an allen key... the plug should expand and contract with an allen key


----------



## ehkim (May 4, 2008)

I, too, am building a S-Works Tarmac SL2 as I believe that you are as well.

The steer tube of the frameset that I purchased already had the expander plug installed.
I have been trying to figure out how to remove the expander plug so that I can cut the steer tube.

I believe this is a picture of the expander plug,

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc...MEDIA/equip/2309-0100_l.jpg&equipmodel=Carbon

For my problem of trying to remove the expander plug, I would need to push in the lower black part to release the pressure on the "chesse grater" piece so that it can contract and be removed.

For your problem of trying to insert the expander plug, the bottom and the top black pieces need to be outside the "cheese grater" piece, below and above it. The entire assembly is then inserted and the bolt tightened to bring the two black pieces closer together so that they apply pressure on the "cheese grater" piece to expand against the steer tube.

I hope that helps.

In any event, I am going to my LBS this weekend and I will ask about this.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Are you sure the plug hasn't expanded a little? ...


Not in any obvious way, when I examine it.



Dave Hickey said:


> ...Most of these plugs are tightened against the steerer tube with an allen key... the plug should expand and contract with an allen key


Yes, That is the design. Plug definitely expands when I tighten its screw ... but in its "relaxed" state, plug doesn't shrink enough to fit inside the steerer.

What I have just realized, is by pushing _down_ on the _top_ end of the plug (see _right hand_ pic at http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEquipPopup.jsp?equipimage=/OA_MEDIA/equip/2309-0100_l.jpg&equipmodel=Carbon ) ,
that makes the mesh plug expand and inhibits sliding in. 
D'oh!

Maybe what I need to try , is pushing down on the plug's expander bolt , that threads into the _bottom_ end of plug. That will have the effect of _pulling_ down & _stretching_ the plug , instead of pushing & expanding.

Removing plug could be difficult, as there's no threading on top part of plug to grab a bolt into.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

ehkim said:


> ... For your problem of trying to insert the expander plug, the bottom and the top black pieces need to be outside the "cheese grater" piece, below and above it. The entire assembly is then inserted and the bolt tightened to bring the two black pieces closer together so that they apply pressure on the "cheese grater" piece to expand against the steer tube...


 You're absolutely RIGHT ! :thumbsup: 
Thank you, Thank you!

My top & bottom end caps were so tightly wedged inside the "cheese grater" cylinder, I thought they were spot-welded together as a single assembly. What Dave suggested above, was indirectly true.

I tapped the caps apart, re-assembled _loosely_, and now the entire assembly easily slides into the steerer  

To remove the plug after it's been tightened, maybe what will work is:
-- _loosen but don't remove_ the hollow expander bolt.
-- tap down on expander bolt to dislodge the bottom cap from the "cheese grater" cylinder.
-- pry up on the top cap to loosen it, while keeping expander bolt threaded into bottom cap, so bottom doesn't fall down.
-- somehow, coax all 3 pieces to slide out.
-- holding fork upside down (you have to remove fork to cut it!) may prevent pieces from falling further down.

I suppose this would have taken 3 seconds for the mechanic in the shop, who works on Spec'y bikes all day long. Live & learn.


----------



## Method (Apr 25, 2009)

I've a problem too.

My expander is almost entirely in the fork (with help of my hammer)
But now I think it is stuck, i'm scared to hit it so hard that i can damage it.

ps: i can't pull it out anymore

Maybe the solution is given, but my enlgish isn't that good to understand all of it.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Method said:


> I've a problem too.
> 
> My expander is almost entirely in the fork (with help of my hammer)
> But now I think it is stuck, i'm scared to hit it so hard that i can damage it.
> ...


*Hammer?!* I hope this is a metal/alloy steerer tube ... a carbon steerer could have have been damaged and lead to a _bad_ failure while riding.

On the _assumption_ this is a metal steerer & star-nut, see:
http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=67

If this is a _carbon_ steerer, you might be better off taking it to a trusted bike shop and have them assess the situation.


----------



## ehkim (May 4, 2008)

tom_h said:


> To remove the plug after it's been tightened, maybe what will work is:
> -- _loosen but don't remove_ the hollow expander bolt.
> -- tap down on expander bolt to dislodge the bottom cap from the "cheese grater" cylinder.
> -- pry up on the top cap to loosen it, while keeping expander bolt threaded into bottom cap, so bottom doesn't fall down.
> ...


I removed the plug this morning - it was really easy!

I loosened the expander bolt and then gave it a tap with a mallet.
The expander plug becam loose and dropped into the steer tube.
I reached in and removed it without drauma.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, good to know it won't be a problem.


----------

